# All Original Allis Chalmers Sno Pro



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I love seeing these all-original machines preserved! (_i doubt that the seller will ever get $250 despite the fact that it's worth every penny in quality_).

Allis Chalmers Vintage Snowblower $250

_"Allis Chalmers Sno Pro 8HP/28" snow blower in excellent condition. This classic machine is original and in perfect running condition. It has been professionally serviced and waxed, so it is ready to work or put into your collection. No spray paint or Armor All used to make it pretty. Can deliver for gas money. Showing nights and weekends too, in the comfort of my climate controlled garage. $250"_


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice looking machine, thanks for sharing!


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

That’s a great looking machine. Those classics were built tough. The chain driven augers were a good design for the times. I had an old Yardman that had that setup and I loved it. Chewed through anything you pointed it at.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

This looks quite a bit like an old Simplicity I had, which was apparently a Sno-Away. Mine looked like this one: 
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/simplicity-snowblowers/22793-1971-simplicity-sno-away-s5.html

Mine had kind of an engine shroud, and I think it was a 5hp Briggs (this looks like a Tec). But otherwise they look very similar. Anyone know if these were the same underlying machines, maybe with different engines?


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Allis Chalmers bought Simplicity because they wanted a line of small outdoor power equipment to put their name on.They sold pretty much the exact same stuff under each name,however,when studying parts diagrams for like models,I have noticed minor differences at times.For instance,my Allis Sno-Pro 828 has an engine with a 3/4" crank,I've yet to come across a Simplicy 870 with anything less than a 1 inch.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Twin?
https://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grd/d/quincy-simplicity-snowblower/6773565816.html


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Twin?
> https://chambersburg.craigslist.org/grd/d/quincy-simplicity-snowblower/6773565816.html


That's the baby Simplicity version (524). Another well preserved machine!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

That is a nice Allis Snow Thrower!!!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Pretty cool!


Whats new classiccat? How's the tecumseh 4hp doing?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

That chute rotating mechanism is unique, haven't seen that before. Not to mention the exhaust pointing back at the operator. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that pretty cool. definitely looks a in a nicer shape than the one i have been watching. i might wait till summer and if is still available then maybe i will pick it up and see about restoring it. 
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1403137026&siteLocale=en_CA&requestSource=b


----------



## RobertSX4 (Nov 17, 2017)

paulm12 said:


> That chute rotating mechanism is unique, haven't seen that before. Not to mention the exhaust pointing back at the operator. Thanks for sharing.


Same chute on my little Simplicity S4 from same vintage, best mechanism I've ever used, you can go 180 degrees in a couple twists and if it gets ice on it its easy to break free.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> 
> Whats new classiccat? How's the tecumseh 4hp doing?


The old sidepopper is still going strong scrappy! I haven't used it in awhile though... maybe I'll dust it off this weekend and fire it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

paulm12 said:


> That chute rotating mechanism is unique, haven't seen that before. Not to mention the exhaust pointing back at the operator. Thanks for sharing.


This chute control works well; I have an Allis Chalmers Tracker-7 (_#1 favorite machine in the fleet_) with this mechanism. 

The exhaust on this particular model is silly; I've seen guys add a 90 fitting to aim the exhaust away from the operator.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

classiccat said:


> The old sidepopper is still going strong scrappy! I haven't used it in awhile though... maybe I'll dust it off this weekend and fire it up!:thumbsup:


 Yeah fire that sucker up!


Side popper, my favorite engine ever made. One of these days when I retire, gonna build me a mini bike. With a wild ass side popper!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I always wanted one of those in either simplicity or allis.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The impeller exit chute looks small, restricted, I would think it would clog?

What is the long rod going to the auger housing for?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The impeller exit chute looks small, restricted, I would think it would clog?
> 
> What is the long rod gong to the auger housing for?


if you look closely you will see a " string" from that rod to the chute.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> What is the long rod going to the auger housing for?





nwcove said:


> if you look closely you will see a " string" from that rod to the chute.


Turns the chute! Thanks.


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

Here is my 1980 724 Allis Chalmers. Mines in the middle of the 8 and the 5 HP models shown here. All look great !


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Mint! Very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Classicat, this is a great thread and some great machines.

A Moody Blues song pops in my head when looking at the operator facing exhaust: _Breathe deep the gathering gloom, Watch lights fade from every room._ "Late Lament" 1967.



paulm12 said:


> That chute rotating mechanism is unique, haven't seen that before. Not to mention the exhaust pointing back at the operator. Thanks for sharing.


----------

